# Help/advice???



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

I hunt in northern perry county, I've been out about 6 times this year. Here's my problem, I've seen so many deer lately around the roads at all times of the day its crazy and all around my stand is fresh tracks, crap, etc. I spray down twice with scent away and am very cautious with scent. The corn field I hunt has been just opened up as well. But when I've been hunting, I haven't seen a deer yet, seen everything else but no deer. Are these tracks from night? Are deer moving more at night this time of year then day time?
just wanting to know your folks opinion on deer movement lately, thank you.
Kyle
HPT
CP

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

get a trail cam....i love them...


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Been to warm for me to hunt. But we have been bouncing a trail cam all over the property. I know when they come in night and day and where. A lot of suburban deer only move at night. Or you could be too close to feed or bedding area. I try to get them some where between the two. Plus trails will be changing again soon.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

We have a stealth cam but it's messed up. I think they are actually bedding in the corn, I hope to do better wen it is off. I did see 4 does tonight coming down the creek line to home at night but they were in a plowed field :/ ???
Kyle
HPT
CP

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I've noticed deer seem to work through certain areas at certain time. In the area where I live, at times I see deer every day then all of a sudden the activity seems to come to a stop. Few weeks later they are back but now all are here after dark. Few weeks later they go away again (feed/bed somewhere else), next time they show up it's when I'm in my stand. If your in a good spot, it could just be timing.
I know one thing our trail cams have shown lately, we have some good mid day movement. One camera was showwing good buck movement from noon til 3:00pm.
I have a great rut stand but it's usually pretty dead early season. In 2 weeks, it will be the hotest stand on the farm.
Keep hunting and moving around, you'll find them. Like everyone else said, trail cams can help define your movement patterns and times.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

My spot is a new stand, based off what we saw last year, which was every night a 160 class buck chasing 7-9 does a night. And I think it may be a rut spot. The farmer just cleared beans by my other stand near some big bedding woods, ill try it next.
Kyle
HPT
CP

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I have a stand along the edge of a bean field. It's not my favorite during the rut but it can be a good stand earlier in the year. 
I can approach this stand from either of 2 directions. In the evening, I park along the road and approach the stand from and trough the field. For a morning hunt, I have access to the neighbors farm and approach the stand from the woods. I find if I walk through a field I plan on hunting in the morning, I tend to not see many deer as I spook them walking in.
Maybe try adjusting your hunting times for this stand and watch your wind direction.
Good Luck


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

i was given some great advice years ago about bowhunting deer.hunt the areas between where they bed and where they feed.when they are moving between those 2 areas they are far less aware of their surroundings.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Are there any oaks around you? I have not heard much feedback yet from folks as to the crop this year but if there are acorns to be had the deer will know about it.  Right now I think it all about the food and water sources.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

KWaller said:


> We have a stealth cam but it's messed up. I think they are actually bedding in the corn, I hope to do better wen it is off. I did see 4 does tonight coming down the creek line to home at night but they were in a plowed field :/ ???
> Kyle
> HPT
> CP
> ...


We have a stealth also. For some reason it won't save to card anymore. Tryed other cards but must be internal. So we backpack a laptop in and copy to hard drive. Whats yours doing?


----------



## NIGHT MAGIC (Jun 13, 2011)

Set up a feeder and game cames, you will get them, i set up a feeder right by the corn feild and they hit it every night and morning they like the corn in the feeder better than the feild


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

viper1 said:


> We have a stealth also. For some reason it won't save to card anymore. Tryed other cards but must be internal. So we backpack a laptop in and copy to hard drive. Whats yours doing?


I have a Stealth that 2 years old. I plug in the externa battery pack and every (led?) on the screen lights up. Funny thing is switch is in off position. Push the switch on, screen still stays lt up and can scroll thruogh menu. I put in regular batteries and 1 or 2 pics later low battery light comes on. (the battery indicator shows full charge) I just change batteries again, now it seems to be working. 
If it doesn't keep working this time it's going to have to go.


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

set up several stand and hunt a different stand each time and you will see more deer . to many people hunt 1 or 2 stand to much. and hunt the wind you are doing a good job with spraying down with scent away just be patient on that corn field as they are hitting it at night .but in another week that big buck will be chasing good luck i hope this helps you out


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

This is the time of the season that the bucks starting to break off from the group.So they are starting to wonder off own their own.We went from real warm weather to cool weather 20 degree diff.that makes a lot of differance.Now is the time to be in the woods when ever you get a chance before the rut.After this front goes through this weekend should be great.Just have paticence.IT will happen.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Actually its my sd card is having problems with showing pictures. The corn in my spot is off as well as beans. We jump shot the spot for wood ducks in the weekend and saw 10+ deer come right out from my spot!!!..... I also did see a 135 class buck tonight near my spot trying to get a doe away from her youngins. I also set a mock scrape/rub out and a corn/seed/mineral block out. Our farmer doesn't want to see any bait in his field he thinks it will make them stay till next year.... so I hid it down in the woods by the creek  

Steve,
If you are reading this we saw that buck by the woods you hunt on our side of the road by the big grass fields, the woods that is super thick.
Kyle
HPT
CP

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

If you can still pull them off to the computer using a cable I might be interested in it for around the house if the price is right.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Not looking to sell, will just get a new sd card. The farmers are finally opening up the corn around the other areas I hunt near this stand, these woods are locked up by corn too
Kyle
HPT
CP

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

You probably smell kine CRAPPIE KWaller! . i think with this rain and cooler temps it WILL be on!!


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

I have found out this spot is a rut spot! I saw a few does tonight and a loner 10 point pushing 160"!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

